# Lumpy Foil 40



## Renderdog (Jan 1, 2006)

I just bought a Foil 40 and the frame has a few areas where the finish/carbon is not smooth, especially around the inside curves of the frame. The seat tube just below the seat stays is particularly poor, with a lumpy area for about three inches, all the way around the tube. It doesn’t jump out at me under most light conditions, but I see it clearly when the light is coming from the side, and I can easily feel the uneven bumpiness.

It’s nice that Scott offers the low-end Foil 40, it’s a very economical bike, but I wonder if they select the best frames for the more expensive 15/20/30’s, leaving the 40 with the leftovers?

Anyone else notice this lumpiness on their Foil?

Mark Slone


----------



## JC29 (Apr 30, 2011)

40 has actually the same frame as 30, 20 and 15... based on HMF carbon... If you want "best" carbon, you'd have to reach for 10, TeamIssue or Premium.... They are build of HMX carbon...

But, I'm sure this is just defective item, since Foil's are known to be pretty good, as far as it goes for QC. Maybe you should contact the store, you get it from... I'm sure you could work something out.


----------



## Renderdog (Jan 1, 2006)

Hopefully it's simply a cosmetic problem, I'm curious if others have noticed anything like it on their Foils. It may not be very noticeable on non-white frame colors, even on my white frame it's not obvious unless lit from an angle. I'd guess the quality control on HMX frames would be better, but hard for me to say.

I'm sure Scott and my dealer would work out a swap, but I'm not sure I want to go to the time and trouble for something so minor; I have at least 3 years warranty for it to turn up as something more serious. I'd rather be riding it than waiting on the evaluation/replacement process.


----------



## JC29 (Apr 30, 2011)

Well if I were you, I'd take it back. I mean.. you did pay some money for it! But if this doesn't bother you a lot... you can live with that  Well yea... This kind a sucks if you don't have backup bike...


----------



## pumaking (Nov 29, 2009)

Renderdog said:


> I'm sure Scott and my dealer would work out a swap, but I'm not sure I want to go to the time and trouble for something so minor; I have at least 3 years warranty for it to turn up as something more serious. I'd rather be riding it than waiting on the evaluation/replacement process.


Its 5 years, not 3.


----------



## Renderdog (Jan 1, 2006)

pumaking said:


> Its 5 years, not 3.


5 years if the dealer performs annual service, and documents it with a stamp and signature, otherwise 3. I work on my own bikes so 3 for me.

I rode my first long mountain ride on my Foil today, love the bike, very comfortable and stiff.


----------



## pumaking (Nov 29, 2009)

Yea they never ask for that.


----------



## Renderdog (Jan 1, 2006)

JC29 said:


> Well if I were you, I'd take it back. I mean.. you did pay some money for it! But if this doesn't bother you a lot... you can live with that  Well yea... This kind a sucks if you don't have backup bike...


Thanks, in my younger days I certainly would have exchanged it immediately. And maybe I should touch base with Scott about it, so my frame is on record as "lumpy" out of the box. But the bike rides great and I hardly notice it under normal circumstances, though I did notice on today's ride that, looking down at the seat stays while riding, they are clearly a little wavy near the top.


----------

